# OT: Help with RE Appraisal



## Seth (Mar 25, 2012)

I know I am OT here but I was wondering whether I could get some comments on salvage value for equipment. I am appraising a large mixed-use property that includes a restaurant. I appraise real estate, not fixtures and equipment. This restaurant seats 98 peeps, there is a walk-in, two small free standing fridges, two ranges with 16 burners and ovens underneath, exhaust system, etc. No washing machinery. Appraisers make a distinction between value in use and salvage value. Sometimes the cost to move and reinstall makes the value of the stuff very low. Can any owner's out there comment on the interest, if you were buying this stuff and moving, you might have? This equipment doesn't look new, maybe ten years old, but it is in working condition.
Thanks,
Seth


----------

